# Alum Creek water clarity and temperature



## cxl716 (Apr 8, 2014)

Anyone been to Alum Creek recently?
Can you share any information about the clarity and temperature?
Thanks


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I fished the south pool 2 days ago. The water clarity was pretty good! Maybe 24" visibility. The temps ranged from 58-60 degrees from main lake to back of some coves. I didn't fish the middle or north pools, but from what others have stated they are very stained to muddy respectively. With the rain from yesterday and today and cooler temps! I'm assuming it's not going to get any better.


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

This weather is poop


----------



## carfreac18 (Aug 4, 2015)

Yea fished south alum on Tuesday, stained water, muddy in places. Had between 57 and 59 degrees


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Sunday evening middle pool coves 60 and heavily stained. Monday midday south pool cove 58 and decent clarity. Tuesday midday south pool main lake 56 and good clarity, south pool cove 58 and decent clarity, middle pool cove 58 and stained. Wednesday morning north pool 55 and muddy with debris.


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

CrappieTacos said:


> This weather is poop



I agree, I believe the fish are just as bothered as we are about it


----------



## CrappieTracker (May 5, 2014)

Any report on conditions at Alum?


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

South pool has good clarity, not sure of water temp. Picked off a few crappie in the hour I had to stop by throwing a small hair jig fly under a strike indicator about 2ft down


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Was there yesterday evening by the way


----------



## german shorthair (Jun 22, 2007)

The water Temps from his evening trip. South pool west side 59 to 60 good looking water clarity. Middle pool towards 36/37 had some 61 to 62 degree water darker water color. Fished above 36/37 chocolate milk in color 59 out in front of coves. We did have some 63 64 back in coves out of wind. Along got 2 saugeye and 2 keeper crappies today.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Whewww that wind was to the point where it was obnoxious. A day like today confirms that buying a fiberglass bass boat was definately the right decision. Great day for catching fish. Three saugeye, Three Smallies, and one Bluegill. Swimbaits and Shadow raps ruled for me. Water temps were at 58-60, by late afternoon I was showing 64. Interesting today was middle pool....about in the middle of the middle pool, water turned muddy. Stayed till bout 7 in hopes of not having to fight traffic. Blahh... Still too much traffic...(talking on the road) Talked with a new boater at the ramps...(as I was pulling out), he seemed concerned about ramp ettiquette. Told him to worry bout his boat then worry bout proper manners at the ramp. (dude learn how to tie a knot) As I was securing my boat I turned to hear his new boat at full throttle in the no wake zone. Ha! Willing to bet he doesnt have his certificate..


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah South pool clarity good, a good 18-24+ in.

I struck out caught a couple medium gills but nothing else. Did see a nice bass hanging around a log close to shore near a log, couldn't get him to bite anything.... tossed a tube, worm, Joshy, a couple of surface lures nothing. Odd I was able to bump him and he just moved, no strike whatsoever, oh well still a good day to get out. I still say this weather has got the fish all messed up


----------



## eyes1501 (Feb 26, 2013)

Does anybody have a clarity temperature report for south pool alum. I plan on taking my son to fish a cove from bank tomorrow. Looking for crappie and eyes


----------



## crappie crazy (May 6, 2017)

planning on going tomorrow north of 36/37 for crappie.anyone have any info on how deep they may be?are they in the wood yet?thanks


----------



## AKlo (Apr 19, 2016)

Fished Saturday 12-4pm, middle and lower south pool. Water between muddy and stained. I'd say 55-60 water temp. Caught 7 fish, 6 different species...2 nice saugeyes in about 10-15 feet of water. No LM or smallmouth bass, which was a little surprising....was hoping the smallmouth bite would be on. Fished jigs, blades, even jigged a live minnow off the bottom which is probably why we got the species diversity. Wondering how clear the water has to be for the smallie bite to heat up.


----------

